# Jordanelle With the new Porta Bote and no Fish



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I just bought me a Porta Bote Genesis IV (12 foot model). Took her out to Jordanelle for a maiden voyage. Launched at Rock Cliff and tried for bass for a couple of hours. Lost two, and had a couple more follow my lure, but did not bring any into the boat. The boat did well. The tri hull design makes it super stable on the water. It also leaves almost no wake behind at full throttle. The flexible floor took some getting used to. However, I could stand up comfortably and cast from it. The wheels that it came with made it easy to carry it to and from the car. The only down side to it is that it takes a while to put it together and take it apart. Takes me about 30 minutes. Will see if I can get that time down a bit on my next trip.

Pavlik


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see the upgrade from the canoe... Maybe now I can go fishing with you in your boat..


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

:lol: That one we actually may be able to carry it to the water at Causey :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice looking craft Pavlik....how do you manage to float around without getting a ticket for not having Utah State Boat Registration numbers on it ? :?


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

.45 said:


> Nice looking craft Pavlik....how do you manage to float around without getting a ticket for not having Utah State Boat Registration numbers on it ? :?


Good Point, i swear i was getting hassled the other day for not having my float tube registered... :x


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I think that the ticket for getting it registered is cheaper than the registration fee itself. I have fished from an unregistered craft for two years now and have not had a problem. I disagree with that law, and think that it is kind of rediculous to have to register a chainsaw motor. I mean, do you have to register your lawn mower as well?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

The Fuzz is watching Causey big time for this and Quagga papers. You might get a ticket this year. You been up lately?


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I was up there a week and a half ago (when I got skunked). We are considering doing an overnight trip up there this weekend. How will they pull you over on Causey when there is no boat launch and they can't get their patrol boat in the water? What are quaga papers?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

The Sheriff and CO's are waiting people out. I watched them do it twice last week for violations. The Quagga paper is the Invasive species paper you have to fill out before you launch a boat in utah. Go to the dwr website and you can take a test and print out a yearly paper.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> The Fuzz is watching Causey big time for this and Quagga papers. You might get a ticket this year. You been up lately?


Ditto for Jordanelle. You may not want to press your luck there either. Between a fine for the Quaggas and the registration fine, it could be an expensive trip.

Sorry you couldn't ring up a few fish. I can vouch that the smallies are still hitting the senkos. -|\O-


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pavlik said:


> I think that the ticket for getting it registered is cheaper than the registration fee itself. I have fished from an unregistered craft for two years now and have not had a problem. I disagree with that law, and think that it is kind of rediculous to have to register a chainsaw motor. I mean, do you have to register your lawn mower as well?


Pavlik, I don't care for having everything licensed either, but what 37 bucks a year does do for me is it allows me to not to have to worry about a ticket or impoundment. If for any reason, I appreciate the rules and regulations set aside for us boaters. Hopefully the safety issues required _and followed _can save somebody from looking for our sorry arse at the bottom of some lake.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice looking craft there Pavlik~ I love my old-school porta-bote and would buy a new one in the future when this one finally gives up its ghost. I need to get me some of those sweet chairs for it too! and I need to find out a better way to stay out on the lakes longer...it seems those electric motors don't run nearly as long as they say even with a fully charged deep cell battery.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Pavlik,

Where'd ya get the snazzy seats for it? Do you know the brand / model? I've been trying to find some for my portabote, but haven't found any yet that seem to stay on well. Nothing would make me happier than fishing and not having my back killing me at the end of the day 

-Jeff


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

The guy I bought it from threw the seats in with it. They stay on well, and don't scratch up the factory seats. They were also pretty comfy. They clamp on with wing nuts. The next time I am in my garage I will see if they have the brand on them.


----------

